# IN wrong spot to get attention



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ciddian
KnaveTO
UnderTheSea
Ameekplec

I am heading into toronto now by bike. 

it's around 60KM to union from here. Not a big deal. Just a lot of sore rumpus..

See you then.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> Ciddian
> KnaveTO
> UnderTheSea
> Ameekplec
> ...


I've done 89km before when I was in full shape. It was a one day 9hr ride with stops here and there to refuel up and cool off. If I kept on riding I could have made it to canadian century.

No sore tush as if you're 3-5 times a week the tush will be conditioned for the bike. I don't use cushy super soft seats either but a light gel slim seat witht he 'o' middle for air. If you have a road bike keep in the drops position to make better time and less air resistance. If not and have a MTB/hybrid with hand grips on the sides then use the hand grips and lean forward for a more aero position.

Protip: Swing by MEC and look for the Polar Bottle. Insulated, BPA free, dishwasher washable, wide mouth for ice, and easy mouth piece removal for quick cleaning. Polar bottle @ MEC My frozen polar bottle in my backpack lasted 6 hrs when I was indoors with 80% still frozen.  

In 30C temps (night riding) with the bottle 50% frozen and 50% water gave me ~3hrs of cold water before I used it (was uing two different water bottles then before using the polar so I know the real world temp on that 

Enjoy your ride. If you spot the 20oz polar bottle anywhere let me know. I can't find the smaller bottle other then online


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my tush isn't that sore. Unlike my knee./


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ah, long distance bikers always suffer from ITB syndrome. check out my article on common jogging injuries (some of them apply to bikers, like ITB.)

pain on the outside of the knee is probably ITB. pain on the inside is likely mal-tracking.

fun fact, i have no ligaments in my right knee.

http://en.chatelaine.com/english/health/article.jsp?content=20090306_143520_5172


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3118526

My route


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You're crazy. I have second thoughts driving 10km to get something - biking 75k?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is insane. Me too, even I have second thoughts about driving that far never mind riding.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I suppose the difference is cycling is fun. I can imagine city driving is insanely irritating. 

It might scare you if when looking at the map, I basically said, eh, rode that area before, it's NOTTHAT far.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Sun,

What GPS did you use to log that data? Also where abouts do you reside?

I saw a marking point at DM & Lawrence. Just a FYI. If you go to the Ontario Science Center and go down the steep driveway to the left of the building you will reach the popular Don River Trail which I've taken many times and is a shortcut straight down to the Toronto Humane Society.

You enter the trail and head left towards the bridge. This is the only public rest stop that I know of along the route. Not sure about the ladies side as (I've never been in there even in an emergency) but the guys side is so-so. 

Ahh found it.. the detailed step by step guide short cut.  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2572305&postcount=107 bike trail.

Once you get off at the Humane Society you can pretty much go anywhere from there. Also you don't have to worry about traffic and can maintain a more stable speed then stop/go/slow on the roads even with the dedicated bike lane.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't have a GPS. I just remembered my route and logged it in later. 

I took transit back to the city and home. I felt sun-sick by the time I got to timmy's


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww.. hope it wasn't sun burn.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not really sunburn... But I felt better after drinking lOADS of water


----------

